# Spring MUCK!!!



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

What's everyone's routine during this spring thaw for keeping their house floors someone clean!? 
With these dogs going out and playing in this swamp of a back yard of ours it feels like I'm constantly having the dogs up on the table bathing legs and bellies :/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I want them to go out and play but the clean up is a nightmare. I let them out one at a time, sometimes two if I know they won't play. They can play inside, that is the lesser of two evils right now.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

For the past few days we have been taking extra long walks shortly after 8:00 am, before it warms up. I live in a area with dirt roads, so the dryer, the better. Afterwards, since there is apx 1-2' snow, playing in it is problem. I dread this weekend, rain on the way.....


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I want them to go out and play but the clean up is a nightmare. I let them out one at a time, sometimes two if I know they won't play. They can play inside, that is the lesser of two evils right now.



Lol I literally just said to my boyfriend, we will let them out one at a time when we don't feel like spending the half hour cleaning them... And my poor hardwood


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> For the past few days we have been taking extra long walks shortly after 8:00 am, before it warms up. I live in a area with dirt roads, so the dryer, the better. Afterwards, since there is apx 1-2' snow, playing in it is problem. I dread this weekend, rain on the way.....



Ugh ... We have rain all next week... Pigs would be happy in my backyard


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't let the dogs go on our grass in the backyard at all until it is melted and dry. (my yard is sunk in so it takes longer to dry) 
So I just block it off and they have fun on the drive way, I set up the beds and stuff so they like playing on that with their toys. Plus they go to the bathroom on the pavement so cleaning it up is a breeze.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

bob_barker said:


> Ugh ... We have rain all next week... Pigs would be happy in my backyard


OMG, I just saw where you are...I am just down the road in Marmora... Kingston, beautiful city, some of the architecture around the KGH, amazing. Oh, the Pen, what a beautiful piece of property, right on the lake, and empty.... Pigs eh


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> So I just block it off and they have fun on the drive way, I set up the beds and stuff so they like playing on that with their toys. Plus they go to the bathroom on the pavement so cleaning it up is a breeze.



That's a great idea!!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> OMG, I just saw where you are...I am just down the road in Marmora... Kingston, beautiful city, some of the architecture around the KGH, amazing. Oh, the Pen, what a beautiful piece of property, right on the lake, and empty.... Pigs eh




Small world!!! 

Yes I love it here, sometimes I forget how beautiful this city is until someone points it out. So many beautiful old limestone houses!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I feel your pain. It's been raining all day, and my backyard is a swamp. I closed the dog door, and Carly has been having a fit because I won't let her outside. So now she's sprawled on the couch, hogging all the new toys. Brat.

I HATE when it rains.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

living in a state that is warm all year round would be nice right now. sigh.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We are keeping them to the small part of the yard and driveway. It's all mud now, I was thinking of getting a bale of straw and spreading it over that part of the yard.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> We are keeping them to the small part of the yard and driveway. It's all mud now, I was thinking of getting a bale of straw and spreading it over that part of the yard.


I did that last spring, but it's so darn windy here that I had straw everywhere!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> We are keeping them to the small part of the yard and driveway. It's all mud now, I was thinking of getting a bale of straw and spreading it over that part of the yard.



I've had someone just offer me some hay to put on it. 
Someone else told me pine pellets worked for them... Has anyone tried that?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

bob_barker said:


> I've had someone just offer me some hay to put on it.
> Someone else told me pine pellets worked for them... Has anyone tried that?


I use pine pellets as kitty litter. When they pee on it, it turns to sawdust. I'll throw a handful of the pellets outside, and see what it does.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> I use pine pellets as kitty litter. When they pee on it, it turns to sawdust. I'll throw a handful of the pellets outside, and see what it does.



Ok!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Our yard is a swamp right now, too. I've been wiping Bash down with towels and baby wipes every time he comes in. Roxy wants nothing to do with being in the swamp, so at least I'm only wiping one dog 35 times a day! I've also been moping every day. 

I will be so glad when things dry out!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> We are keeping them to the small part of the yard and driveway. It's all mud now, I was thinking of getting a bale of straw and spreading it over that part of the yard.


I use straw. Just had 3 bales delivered. Tomorrow I am getting grass seed and putting it down with the straw over it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm digging the dog yard up and re-sodding it. I have to do it about every 3 years.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I use straw. Just had 3 bales delivered. Tomorrow I am getting grass seed and putting it down with the straw over it.


I was thinking about seeding in a couple weeks with the straw. I'm not sure how early I can start seed here.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's a swamp here too,and unfortunately two of the dogs are ecstatic about that.They love racing through the water and mud.The floors are filthy,I'm constantly mopping and washing towels,but they are so darned happy!Next up- the shedding begins.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> It's a swamp here too,and unfortunately two of the dogs are ecstatic about that.They love racing through the water and mud.The floors are filthy,I'm constantly mopping and washing towels,but they are so darned happy!Next up- the shedding begins.


Della will be a year old next week. Her shedding was so bad I took them both in for a really good grooming. It's helped so much. We're only sweeping twice per day...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm digging the dog yard up and re-sodding it. I have to do it about every 3 years.


I am so done re-sodding. I did it twice last year and could have went a third time. Its to much traffic to work I'm looking at this recycled rubber that they use in parks and stuff. It's on the expensive side but it lasts pretty much forever.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I use straw. Just had 3 bales delivered. Tomorrow I am getting grass seed and putting it down with the straw over it.




Do you find the straw a pain to clean up once everything is all dried up? That's a great idea because we want to seed but keep thinking that the dogs are just going to trample all over it and undo anything we have just done.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Just back from our walk, drizzling here, mud city, but it will dry one day, then I will vaccum and wash. Just happy no company this weekend...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

bob_barker said:


> Do you find the straw a pain to clean up once everything is all dried up? That's a great idea because we want to seed but keep thinking that the dogs are just going to trample all over it and undo anything we have just done.


Nope. You have to put enough down. Once grass starts growing you can mow over it. It is a good covering. I use it in the dog run and replace it once a year. My problem is that I just can't get grass to grow anywhere no matter what


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone heard of these? Dog Rocks - stop lawn burn patches and fertilizes your lawn I read that you put them in your dogs water bowl and their pee won't kill your grass. 
I'm considering buying these to test them out in the Spring time.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Nope. You have to put enough down. Once grass starts growing you can mow over it. It is a good covering. I use it in the dog run and replace it once a year. My problem is that I just can't get grass to grow anywhere no matter what


I spread white clover seeds all over my bare patches. Our property is over an acre with 90% clear, the grubs did it in... Found out (via googling) that grubs did not like the clover, and eventually the grass will return.. Bonus is.. its green!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm going to try the straw thing. And until then I think I'be figured out a way to block them to a certain part of the house until the muck dries on them and I can brush it all off. 

I do have company this weekend :/ so this rain is not helping my case at all lol. 


I only had problems with burn patches on my lawn before I switched Bob to a raw diet, now there is no issues. Apple cider Vinegar in all water pails etc. 

The clover seed sounds like a good idea! I think we have some in our back corner of our lawn... This is just our first spring in this house so we didn't know what to expect with this thaw. 

Thanks for all the great advice I'm glad I'm not alone with this battle


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> I spread white clover seeds all over my bare patches. Our property is over an acre with 90% clear, the grubs did it in... Found out (via googling) that grubs did not like the clover, and eventually the grass will return.. Bonus is.. its green!


Grubs? I have two dogs that will dig and eat every grub in the yard.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> I spread white clover seeds all over my bare patches. Our property is over an acre with 90% clear, the grubs did it in... Found out (via googling) that grubs did not like the clover, and eventually the grass will return.. Bonus is.. its green!


Do you mow it or just let it grow? I like the look of it. I might pick some up today. Thank you!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Do you now it or just let it grow?


Mow it, just like grass. I will try to post a picture of my lawn, you see if you can tell what is clover and what is grass. I just have to find a good example...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> Mow it, just like grass. I will try to post a picture of my lawn, you see if you can tell what is clover and what is grass. I just have to find a good example...


And it's hardy? It can handle being pounced on by dogs that run like horses?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

llombardo said:


> And it's hardy? It can handle being pounced on by dogs that run like horses?


No, not hardy.. I did patches here and there, not the whole lawn. From what I understand, a *whole* white clover lawn will need frequent watering, and is not hardy. Sorry...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> No, not hardy.. I did patches here and there, not the whole lawn. From what I understand, a *whole* white clover lawn will need frequent watering, and is not hardy. Sorry...


I did some quick research. It's hardy if planted with grass seed. So I'm planting both today.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck. Maybe this summer I will mix seed and clover too. We are still have snow here, and under that apx 3" ice....... Your snow is gone, lucky!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been avoiding the back yard for the most part when it comes to play. He just goes back there to go potty and doesn't get too dirty. 
At the park he got FILTHY. Though I am mostly to blame as I kept kicking his ball into the pools of water and trying to get pictures of him splashing in it. HAHAHA Hey you only live once! On the way out though there are still large areas of snow left over so I let him roll around in the left over white snow till he no longer makes the snow turn black lol.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I use hay in the dog yard to help cut down on mud. Dogs are first "de-mudded" in the dog room where I have blankets and towels down. Once they shake out, I wipe them down with moistened disposable wipes, spray them down with Earthbath spritz, and only then are they allowed in the main house


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You guys might think I am crazy but I got those mesh muzzles for a couple of mine that want to dig and eat the mud. Grubs must be out in full force. It's helping with my mulch eaters too. I must say they are nice and calm enjoying the beautiful day. Me, I got nothing done except ran to the store 10 times for mulch, borders , seed and another dog crate. I got all poop picked up and I'm pooped. Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

llombardo said:


> I'm looking at this recycled rubber that they use in parks and stuff. It's on the expensive side but it lasts pretty much forever.


There is a risk the dogs or puppies especially will chew and swallow rubber mulch... lots of nasty chemicals as they are usually made from recycled tires:
www.natureswayresources.com/DocsPdfs/RubberMulch.pdf

We use paving base to fill in the muddiest areas. It will firm up the ground and the grass will grow right through it. If you are resodding, you could also try Cow Carpet underneath first: S & R TEXTILES | Cow Carpet


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

has anyone thought about just getting fake grass put into their backyard...?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Actually was researching fake grass for a new kennel we are installing.Expensive! And my dogs are diggers,so I guess not.I think the clover lawn would be great in our northern climate except for bees love the flowers,might have a bit of a conflict there.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So today I couldn't handle leaving the poor guys inside all day, they wanted to go out and rip around the yard so bad.... So I gave in  I'm weak. 

But I came up with a new routine... Feet are wiped through the day, after last play of the day up on the table you go get the forced air dryer out and Bobs your uncle.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, we talked about artificial turf at lunch today! 

I'm seriously stumped as to what a permanent solution would be. I have a side yard that I refer to as the dog yard. There's a deck and a brick patio, as well as what used to be grass. I keep having to re-sod that area, and it's become impossible to keep the GSDs from beating it to death. When I had 2 Dobermans and 4 Italian Greyhounds, it did NOT get that way. These shepherds are like a herd of cattle in the yard.

Back in the day, when I had grass. It looks like an abandoned dirt driveway now.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

with half of the money people keep spending on re-sodding, you can just get fake grass and never have to cut, water, worry about grubs, and dirty mud ever again.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> has anyone thought about just getting fake grass put into their backyard...?


I was quoted $60,000 and the warranty was not to great.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> with half of the money people keep spending on re-sodding, you can just get fake grass and never have to cut, water, worry about grubs, and dirty mud ever again.


I'm not re-sodding again. I will plant grass and clover leaf and weeds if I have to.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd be happy with weeds. Even the weeds won't grow. Darn dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I moved because of spring muck! We used to rent this nice little place super close to my work. We had a HUGE backyard and the landlord let me install some cheap, temp fencing for my dogs so there was plenty of fenced in play space and more space beyond that for training/tracking. The catch was that this area of town sits on clay soil (wet, mucky soil that seems to hold water and never drains), and our yard in particular was set lower than the two on either side. The entire property was basically 4 inches of standing water or muck from Feb-June and then Oct until it snowed. The inside of the property was mostly carpeted in offwhite carpet. I am a neat freak. This nearly gave me some nervous breakdowns! One year I was so sick of spending hours bathing dogs every day that I gave up and covered the entire main floor of the house with old towels and blankets. 

When we decided to buy a place, I sacrificed yard space in favor of living in an area that is very sandy. Dig down about 4 inches and you're through the topsoil and into sand. Our current yard has no elevation issues. I've created "french drain" like areas on both sides of the driveway in the back and the dogs access the house/yard via a side door that opens onto the driveway. This means they are passing over dry concrete to get in and out, not going directly from mud onto off-white carpet (also our side door landing is tiled, very easy to sweep or wipe clean!). My dogs still get muddy on their undersides while the snow is melting and the grass is coming back to life, but since we moved here I am often saying allowed, "Thank goodness we're not dealing with our old yard!"


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's supposed to start raining again tomorrow, ugh, so we spread 6 bales of straw on the yard yesterday. It's just a temporary solution, but the thought of the mud with three dogs sent me into a tizzy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> It's supposed to start raining again tomorrow, ugh, so we spread 6 bales of straw on the yard yesterday. It's just a temporary solution, but the thought of the mud with three dogs sent me into a tizzy.


I got the straw down and planted grass seed and white clover. The dogs decided that digging is fun yesterday. So now I have two nice size holes to fix


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I got the straw down and planted grass seed and white clover. The dogs decided that digging is fun yesterday. So now I have two nice size holes to fix



Ugh, I've got that problem with the puppy, he has discovered tree roots... He came in head to toe covered in mud last night. 
Getting straw from my farmer friend today and following suit and putting that and grass seed all down tomorrow. 

The joys


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My boy went to the groomer's for babysitting one day last November. His playmate taught him how to dig.... I have wee holes here and there, but the ground froze. Wonder what I am in for now...he's much bigger!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't mind the digging, but I have a fear of them running and hurting themselves if they hit the holes.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess I'm just not a huge clean freak LOL ... My backyard is still covered in about a foot of snow, but on walks, Ky comes back soaked from the sidewalks / the roads. 

I wipe her paws down and her tummy, but don't bother with the floors until they are dry then I sweep. I wash floors about 1-2 a week ... There is no 3-second rule in our house ... if food falls on the floor, it's in the compost LOL

I've got better things to do than clean my floors every hour ... that would drive me bonkers LOL


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

View attachment 282210


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's been raining, and since I put the straw down there's been no mud in the house. However, I gave Russell a chicken quarter out on the back deck. When I went to check on him, he had taken it into the yard and it was covered in straw. Goofy dog. I tried to pick the straw off, but it was a gross mess.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyleigh said:


> I guess I'm just not a huge clean freak LOL



I'm not what you would consider a clean freak either, but I DO care about my hardwood floors lol. And can't stand walking on that gritty dirt feeling. Also don't like the looks of paw prints all over the floors either.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

The pictures do him no justice.... This x2 a dozen times a day...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Our snow is nearly melted and we have to decide whether to seed or sod, what to use. I like the clover and grass seed idea! Has it started coming in yet Llombardo?


----------



## Kdsfire09 (Jan 6, 2012)

Straw or hay is great! No muddy mess and the grass has a chance to grow back in. I love it and it's better to spend a day raking up hay than days on end cleaning up[ mud


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

McWeagle said:


> Our snow is nearly melted and we have to decide whether to seed or sod, what to use. I like the clover and grass seed idea! Has it started coming in yet Llombardo?


I am seeing areas that it's coming in. I'm going to give it some time before I put the stone down that I'm looking at. I think the area for stone might be smaller then I originally thought because of the clover and seed. There are a lot more birds in the yard even with the straw down, Midnite has made it his mission to make them leave and the dumb birds just land right next to him. There is one area that the dogs are digging at and I think that is grubs attracting them and I can't poison the grubs without poisoning my dogs So I will pile stone on them....


----------



## VanH (Aug 31, 2013)

every time we come inside, Shikha gets in this tub (it's a Rubbermaid container meant for under a bed-got it at Target. When it's below freezing, she usually won't lie down in it, but just getting her paws rinsed makes a huge difference. If it's 45 degrees and warmer, she thinks it's hot & will stop playing frisbee & run to the tub for a cool down. In TN, it is eighty today, so she is in & out of the tub several times during play sessions. When it's time to come in, I use an old towel to dry her off. She's 1.5 yrs old & has been letting us rinse her off like this since she was about 5 months old. I used treats at the beginning so she'd hold still while I dried her off. Now the house is in better shape, and I'm ok with her getting on the couch because she's not a mud cake!


----------



## VanH (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh yeah, during mosquito season, we dump the water out before we come inside so we aren't breeding Mosquitos!


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Rained all day here. What a mess! My two have about a 3 acre play area, (too big to cover in straw!) and within that 3 acres is the winter horse paddock. So we have mud, and poop-mud for the dogs to run around in.  I am thanking my lucky stars that when we did the addition on the house, we put in an 8 x 20 dog/mudroom which is where the dogs hang out a lot of the time, mainly when wet/dirty/stinky. We heated the floors, so if it is really cold and wet the floors help to dry them off. It is tiled with slate (yay! Disguises some of the dirt!) so I just vacuum it and mop as needed. This time of year I try to keep it kind of under control but don't drive myself nuts.
Only thing I am kicking myself about is that I didn't have them run plumbing out there and put a dog wash station too. *That* would have been handy!!!


----------



## Shawnda H (Mar 18, 2015)

We live in Northern California and being conscious of the drought led me to get a quote for artificial turf. $16,000 for my small back yard which is mostly decked. :/ I've had several friends say that stabilized decomposed granite is great (if not stabilized, too dusty). But that's still rather expensive. I ended up buying a couple of these.. 



 and they've helped, although just a Band-Aid solution.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Shawnda H said:


> We live in Northern California and being conscious of the drought led me to get a quote for artificial turf. $16,000 for my small back yard which is mostly decked. :/ I've had several friends say that stabilized decomposed granite is great (if not stabilized, too dusty). But that's still rather expensive. I ended up buying a couple of these.. Amazon.com : Dog Gone Smart Large Dirty Dog Doormat, Brown : Pet Bed Mats : Pet Supplies and they've helped, although just a Band-Aid solution.


Artificial for my yard was more then triple yours I looked at the decomposed granite and they advised against it for me here because of drainage, but that is here not there


----------



## Shawnda H (Mar 18, 2015)

The idea of straw or hay is something I'd never considered. Are there any downsides?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My yard is covered in straw right now, and it's saving my sanity. Since I have a dog door, I can't have a muddy dog running in and out all day long, making my living room a swamp. I'm not sure how long I'm going to leave it down. I'm pretty sure I'm going to re-sod a small area.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm curious about they hay/straw thing too. I've always just seeded and kept the dogs off the area until it was grown. We moved to the country last spring and between the dogs 'tending' the goat fence and us doing major yard upgrades we have some serious mud problems in areas. I was just going to seed and then block those sections off until it grew in, but I don't know that I have enough xpens lol.
So you put the seed down, then straw/hay on top and leave it be? The dogs can run over it and the grass will still grow in? I've always though baby grass is very fragile and wouldn't grow if the dogs were running on it. Any benefit to straw over hay? I have barnfulls of old hay I can use, but would have to purchase straw if it was better.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hay works just as well as straw.But if you had to buy it,straw is usually less expensive because it's for bedding not food.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The straw also keeps birds from eating all the seed. Oddly enough the darn grass is coming in where I didn't think it would and I'm getting it all dug up for the stone shortly. If rather focus on other areas with the grass seed that I know will grow if it's destroyed.


----------

